

Thought-powered helicopter takes off - morphics
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/science-environment-22774499

======
skolos
And here is how to do it yourself: [http://www.instructables.com/id/Brain-
Controlled-RC-Helicopt...](http://www.instructables.com/id/Brain-Controlled-
RC-Helicopter/)

